# Bosch laser leveler



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What type of projects will you be using it on? 

Pro grade laser levels start at about four times the price of the ones that you've listed so knowing what you're wanting to do with it would help.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> What type of projects will you be using it on?


DIY ! Yeah, bro ! :biggrin2:

I do many things, like demo, drywall, plumbing (up to certain tasks), electrical (likewise), build things (sheds, decks, etc), replace windows/doors, cabinetry (not much, but some), bathrooms, etc. I don't do this for living, just often do things like this. Right now, I am in middle of typical kitchen remodeling in my house.

Since my old Craftsman laser died, I haven't finish my chair rail in basement (little left to do).

I like continuous (spelling?)... in straight line, like all outlets in same height all around the kitchen.

I am actually a woodworker by hobby, but haven't worked with wood for a long time due lumber cost went up. I have tablesaw, bandsaw, router, and the likes (biscuits, 45's, clamps, etc).

I was an auto mechanic, but left to learn computers.

er... I aren't a Newbie. :vs_smirk:

Does this help?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a Bosch (don't know the number) with cross hairs, and it works flawlessly. I find that I NEVER work over 15 or 20 feet away from it, so the rate of error never comes into play. With most ambient lighting or sunlight, you lose the line anyway. I use a rotary laser with a receiver for longer distances.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> I use a Bosch (don't know the number) with cross hairs, and it works flawlessly. I find that I NEVER work over 15 or 20 feet away from it, so the rate of error never comes into play. With most ambient lighting or sunlight, you lose the line anyway. I use a rotary laser with a receiver for longer distances.


Agreed... I guess it goes back to "you get what you paid for". The same with my old laser, the further I go, the harder it is to see (plus the laser beam light actually gets thicken too).

I was just trying to figure out the cost between $69 and $129. While price is a factor, the accuracy is important. Like you mention, 15-20 feet is about it goes so mostly would be accurate enough.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The only thing I wish mine had is plumb dots. Certainly would be a help in setting top plates in a basement scenario.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the bosch lasers are accurate and worth the money.. however the lower priced units are only intended for interior use, they arent powerful enough for exterior use such as decks and siding even with a detector


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> The only thing I wish mine had is plumb dots. Certainly would be a help in setting top plates in a basement scenario.


Your wish is a Bosch GCL 2-55. You got me into thinking if I should get this one instead of GLL 3-15. Odd that I don't see the GCL-2-55 anywhere on Bosch website (or almost no where on YouTube.com)?

Anybody else... what would you choose?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bosch tools that are no longer listed on their website are ones that are no longer in production. if you find something in store thats not on their site is simply an older model that was mass produced and distributed. they also dont like creating clutter on their website by still listing old items

how do i know this.. i product test for them and am in regular contact with their product specialists along with those who run their social media accoiunts.

the big box stores buy up large amounts of some of their tools.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

Well... that photo (post #8) was from yesterday, only one left of each. I went there this morning and the GLL 3-15 was gone (someone bought it). I just bought the GCL 2-55.

Upon research yesterday, looks like the GCL 2-160 is the replacement/updated of GCL 2-55. Same thing, but with a new remote receiver capably.

I'll get over with that 3/16" accuracy (instead of 1/8") and it's rated for 40ft (new is 65ft). :vs_mad:


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> Bosch GCL 2-55


First time, I used the horizontal line. Next, already, I used the plumb dot!


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> Bosch GCL 2-55


Just FYI

When I called Bosch to register it, they then made it entitled to 2 years warranty. Also, they said the reason this model is not on Bosch website is because this was made exclusive for Lowe's. It's still Bosch? LOL


----------

